
GCC's Assembler Syntax - ingve
https://www.felixcloutier.com/documents/gcc-asm.html
======
raverbashing
It's a good guide. There's a lot of details in exchanging data between your C
function and ASM (beyond simply assembly).

But AT&T assembly syntax is not nice. Not nice at all.

~~~
e12e
Is it advisable to actually try and use .intel_syntax and -masm=Intel?

~~~
bonzini
If you have enough inline assembly that it makes a difference, then AT&T
syntax is probably not your biggest problem!

~~~
raverbashing
True! I'm very glad Intrinsics were invented

